

Coinbase Launches Instant Bitcoin Buying and Selling - bpolania
http://www.coindesk.com/coinbase-launches-instant-bitcoin-buying-and-selling/?utm_source=CoinDesk+subscribers&utm_campaign=09febd0aca-EMAIL_RSS_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_74abb9e6ab-09febd0aca-78980309

======
buserror
Being bitcoin-clueless, that appears interesting; I've been willing to get
some to do some transactions; some chinese sellers are starting to accept them
for esoteric stuff -- they can't seem to easily to paypal and/or visa...

What put me off is the rather untruth-worthiness of the various 'exchanges'

~~~
bpolania
I did a lot of mining very early in the game, then I sold most of them and
started back but mainly as a trader in Coinbase, it's as safe as any exchange
can possibly be, it has government compliance (so there's small chance that
they will seize my money) and I can use my bank account/debit card to buy
coins, so if you want to start safe, Coinbase is good advise.

